# Bowtech Invasion CPX Review



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Ironman141 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Jason your reviews are always top notch and very informative keep up the excellent work! Any word on which other models you'll be doing for this year?


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Still working on getting PSE invloved. I got Winchester in and Alpine. Couple more are delayed on manufacturing


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi Jason great review and I would agree its a sweet shooter. The only thing I had to get used to was the fall back at the shot and the 5 oz of weight did that nicely. Then the grip pushes my hand a little high into the shelf. Great bow and thanks for sharing

Shane


----------

